# Scratch built Ork Trukks



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Just picked these up from a $2 store.

Exact same dimensions as an Ork Trukk.















(Click the pics for bigger picture)

I need some inspiration on how to convert these.

Im thinking about cutting the roof off from the windscreen back to the rear of the vehicle, and then putting a flat tray in its place so it looks like a Ute with sides.

The one that looks slightly different is going to have the Big Mek with KFF inside.


----------



## countchocula86 (Sep 1, 2008)

I think you oughta cut the roofs off ya. Then...well, think about junkyards and wild future-wasteland rebels. Add lots of chains and smoke stacks, sharp spikes, orky sigils.


----------



## NerdyOgre254 (Jul 16, 2008)

Don't forget bullet holes, weld markings, extra armor plates, something killy on the front, and stuff like that.
and an ork driver, although that's kind of a given.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

NerdyOgre254 said:


> Don't forget bullet holes, weld markings, extra armor plates, something killy on the front, and stuff like that.
> and an ork driver, although that's kind of a given.


'Something killy on the front', that is some top advice.


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

Don't ask why, but I just thought of adding a hungry hippo to the front and making it look orky, or would that be chompy? :biggrin:


----------



## NerdyOgre254 (Jul 16, 2008)

Now that I had time to think about it, when I meant something killy, I was thinking like a dozer blade with chainswords on the front.


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

Or a ramming prow, or something. Ork hood ornaments should stop the other guy's vehicle when you run into it. As long as it's big and spikey, it'll be fine.

And kudos for finding a cheaper alternative to GW trukks.


----------

